# Bible Arc and Diagramtical Analysis



## Brother John (Sep 1, 2011)

Has anyone used (or know of) the Bible Arc and Diagramtical Analysis for there Bible study or sermon prep? I am interested to learn more about the methods. One website I know of is BibleArc.com | Graphical Exegesis


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 2, 2011)

In short, yes. Diagramming is useful whenever the Greek grammar is complicated. Beyond that, tools such as arcing or clause displays or mechanical layout (all similar methods of charting relations) are quite useful in the epistolary literature, in which there are dense arguments requiring precise unraveling. Some hermeneutic and preaching manuals show how to use such features. See the chapter called "Tracing the Argument" in Thomas Schreiner's _Interpreting the Pauline Epistles_.

http://www.sbts.edu/documents/tschreiner/book_IPE_chapter6.pdf


----------

